# Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Neubau unseres Gartenteichs



## GvS (7. Juni 2012)

Hallo!

Endlich hab ich es geschafft Bilder online zu stellen und dieses Thema aufzumachen.

Einige von Euch kennen mich ja schon. Mein Name ist Christian. Nachdem meine Frundin und ich Ende letzten Jahres ein Haus gekauft haben, soll nach dem Winter Winter jetzt der Teich komplett neu gemacht werden.

Kurze Daten zum Teich:

- Größe ca. 5x6 m
- Tiefe gerade einmal 58 cm
- ca. 20 Jahre alt
- PVC-Folie
- Goldfische drin
- Technik: Sauerstoff, Springbrunnen, Filter (defekt)

Probleme:

- Rasen ist ständig unter Wasser
- Teich ist zu flach
- PVC-Folie ist schon alt und an den Seiten spröde

Ziel:

- komplettes Ausheben des alten Teichs
- Folie entfernen
- Vorhandene Modellierung ggf. nachbessern
- Teich deutlich tiefer gestalten
- Kapilarsperre einrichten
- Kautschuck-Folie neu verlegen
- Technik neu anlegen
- neuen Boden gestalten
- alles mit dem Springbrunnen wieder verbinden (Folie muss hierfür vor Ort geklebt werden)

Hier ersteinmal Bilder des alten Zustands:







Oberes Bild:
Auf dieser Seite haben wir den flachen Ein- und Ausstieg für Tiere, wobei sie auch prblemlos an allen anderen Seiten rein und raus kommen, wie ich beobachten konnte. Ich möchte den Teich optisch soweit wie möglich wieder so herrichten wie er auf diesen Bildern zu sehen ist. Man muss nicht immer das Rad neu erfinden und ich finde diesen Teich recht idyllisch und er passt optisch gut in den Garten. 






Bei dem oberen Bild sieh man gut, wie sehr der uferbreich vermoost ist. Im Hintergrund sieht man wie rechts sogar der Hang vom Wasserlauf/Springbrunnen abgerutscht ist.






Die Zwischenunterkunft für meine Fiche.

Und los gehts mit buddlen:






Ich muss jetzt leider kurz weg. Nachher gehts weiter...


FRAGEN, die ich bis morgen klären muss:

- Kappilarsperre: Der Damm ist in der vorhanden Modellierung niedriger als die Rasenkante. Gehört das so? Darf in den Graben Wasser laufen? Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen Ufergraben und Kapilarsperre? Wenn ich den teich bis zum Damm befülle komme ich auf gerade einmal 80 cm Tiefe ohne Boden (also nur Folie), fülle ich bis zur Rasenkante werden es 90cm...

- Welches Bodenmaterial sollte ich für die verschiedenen Zonen benutzen. Heute kaufe ich Sand. Lehm will ich nicht wegen der Wasserklarheit (Fische). Kies wollte ich auf dem Boden auch noch verteilen. ich hab schon das Thema hier dazu gelesen. Würde mich aber trotzdem über Feeback vor allem bezüglich der verschiedenen Schichten freuen. Welcher Boden gehört auf welche Schicht? Welches Material kommt in den Ufergraben (Kies, Sand oder Kiesel?)

- Am Rand sollen wieder die Steine befestigt werden, die man jetzt auf den oberen Bildern auch als Rasenkante sieht. Das mache ich mit Zement. Im Teich nur Magerzement? Wie sollte ich das mischen? 1:2, 1:4? Was meint ihr? Kann ich diese auch wieder wie vorher in den ufergraben setzen?

- Ufermatten, Kokosmatten, Vlies
Was eignet sich wo? Ich möchte unter den Steinen Vlies verlegen, um zumindest die Folie zu schützen. Ist es sinnvoll Flies im ganzen Teich zu verlegen? PVC Ufermatten kommen mir nicht ins Wasser. Kokosmatten kann ich doch zumindest in geraden Ebenen, wo nichts abrutschen kann auch benutzen oder?

Danke schonmal, nachher gehts weiter.


----------



## GvS (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Nebau unseres Gartenteichs*

Wieso werden meine Bilder nie direkt hier angezeigt? wer kann helfen?


----------



## zAiMoN (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Nebau unseres Gartenteichs*

weil du externe links eingefügt hast und nicht mit dem Forumsuploader gearbeitet hast..


----------



## Tim E. (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Nebau unseres Gartenteichs*

Hallo,
was ich dir für den Boden empfehlen könnte ist Zeolith, dass baut Schadstoffe und überflüssige Nährstoffe ab. Du kannst das in einen eventuellen Filter machen oder direkt in den Teich, Bachlauf usw. geben. 
p.s. Ich verwende Zeolith selber zur Filterung und im Bachlauf.
Mfg
Tim


----------



## GvS (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Nebau unseres Gartenteichs*

Hallo Tim, danke für das Feedback. Zeolith möchte ich ehrlich gesagt nicht lose in meinem Teich verwenden. Ehrlich gesagt bin ich mir noch nicht einmal sicher, ob ich das dauerhaft im Filter haben will. Am liebsten ganz vom Teich weg...
Mein Bachlauf wird aus größeren Steinen bestehen...


----------



## mitch (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Nebau unseres Gartenteichs*

Hallo Christian,

na da hast du ja noch ganz schön was vor - aber der Anfang ist gemacht 

ich denke du solltest erstmal den Rand auf eine einheitliche Höhe bringen, da der Rand normal ausserhalb des Teiches ist, ist es egal welchen Zement du nimmst. 

Ein gscheiter Rand ist schon mal die 1/2 Miete 

*Kapillarsperre *
*==> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1017*

*Bilder zu Kapillarsperre ( *Annett für die Bilder *) *
*==> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/albums/5*


Sand ist als Bodenmaterial sehr gut geeignet, den Kies nimmst zum Beton mischen. Bei mir habe ich unter dem Sand auch Lehm an den Stellen wo viele Pflanzen sind.

zu Kokosmatten sag ich nur  , die lösen sich eh nur auf  ==> zusätzliche Nährstoffe  ne das wollen wir doch ned 


mehr fällt mir erstmal dazu ned ein


----------



## GvS (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Nebau unseres Gartenteichs*

Hi Mitch,

danke für den Tipp zu den Kokosmatten!

Was die Kapillarsperre angeht, den Link kenn ich schon, der bringt mich bei meiner konkreten Problematik aber auch nicht weiter. ;-)


Fertig ausgehoben:


----------



## mitch (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Nebau unseres Gartenteichs*

Hallo Christian,

ich male dir dann mal was zwecks Kapillarsperre , muss schnell noch mit dem Hund raus bevor der Regen kommt


----------



## GvS (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Nebau unseres Gartenteichs*

Leider funktioniert diese beschissene Hochlade-Funktion hier auch nicht. Warum man nicht einfach auf die Bilder von Photbucket verlinken und sie hier direkt anzeigen kann ist mir ein Rätsel. Muss leider erstmal mit Links arbeiten. Versuche das aber zu korrigieren.

Fertig ausgehoben:






http://i1056.photobucket.com/albums/t365/GvS1984/IMG_3928.jpg?t=1339083056

Auf dem unteren Foto kann man die wunderbare Modellierung meines Vorgängers sehen. Die bleibt natürlich erhalten. 

http://i1056.photobucket.com/albums/t365/GvS1984/bfe617ab.jpg?t=1339083237


Die Grube wird mit neuem Vlies ausgelegt und vorher natürlich ausgefegt...

http://i1056.photobucket.com/albums/t365/GvS1984/60e3a38f.jpg?t=1339083324

Folie rein und Wasser marsch! Man kann nicht an einem Wochende einen Teich neu machen? Wir haben von Samstag bis Montag gebraucht um zumindest bi hier zu kommen. 

http://i1056.photobucket.com/albums/t365/GvS1984/743e6d5a.jpg?t=1339083422

Auf dem folgenden Bild sieht man das "Problem" Kapillarsperre ganz gut:
Der "Damm" ist ca. 10-15 cm tiefer als die Rasenkante, wodurch ich den Teich nicht ganz voll machen kann und dadurch natürlich auch Tiefe im Tiefwasserbereich dementsprechend verliere. Erhöhe ich aber nun nachträglich den "Damm", liegen damit automatisch auch meine Flachwasserzonen 10-15cm tiefer als jetzt und ich verliere den Randbereich als Sumpfzone...

http://i1056.photobucket.com/albums/t365/GvS1984/03a64cec.jpg?t=1339083497

Was meinen die Profis?

http://i1056.photobucket.com/albums/t365/GvS1984/4e581320.jpg?t=1339083559

Gefüllt bis zum jetztigen maximalen Pegel...

http://i1056.photobucket.com/albums/t365/GvS1984/3682e46d.jpg?t=1339083597

Hier sieht man es auch nocheinmal ganz gut

http://i1056.photobucket.com/albums/t365/GvS1984/42a6511c.jpg?t=1339083618

ebenso hier:

http://i1056.photobucket.com/albums/t365/GvS1984/1c4d9a6e.jpg?t=1339083676

Vielleicht ist dieser Aufbau ja eine mögliche Alternative???

http://i1056.photobucket.com/albums/t365/GvS1984/e148a8c7.jpg?t=1339081286

_____

Ich werde diesen Beitrag noch etwas editieren, in der Hoffnung, dass ich die Bilder noch sichtbar bekomme. Werde aber auch mein Photbucket Album aufräumen, dann könnt ihr da direkt alles durchblättern.

Das Wasser im Teich wird übrigens nicht weggeschüttet sondern komplett in einen großen Tank gepumpt. Hier wird nichts verschwendet. ;-)


----------



## GvS (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Nebau unseres Gartenteichs*



mitch schrieb:


> Hallo Christian,
> 
> ich male dir dann mal was zwecks Kapillarsperre , muss schnell noch mit dem Hund raus bevor der Regen kommt



DANKE!

Zeichnen ist eine gute Idee!

Hab auch schnell nochmal was gemalt um das Problem zu verdeutlichen...

http://i1056.photobucket.com/albums/t365/GvS1984/bf88ad04.jpg?t=1339085344


Der Grenzstein fungiert als Rasenkante und ist in dieser Zeichnung in Sand. Kann man dafür auch Zement nehmen? Wäre natürlich stabiler und man könnte darauf laufen... Ich steh so gerne ganz nah am Rand... 

Mit KSP ist Kapillarsperre mit WSP Wasserspiegel gemeint...

Man könnte jetzt momentan ja eigentlich nur vom Grenzstein über den Damm das ganze bis ins Wasser mit Kies, Kieseln und Sand auffüllen. Würde gehen und bestimmt auch nicht schlecht aussehen, damit hab ich aber immernoch nur 85 cm Tiefe im Teich (- noch einzubringender Boden)...

Hier mal so wie ich meine. Achtet aber bitte auf die Höhe des Wasserspiegels. Mein Cousin ist der Meinung, dass die Kiesel außerhalb des Wassers doof aussehen würden und würde einen Wasserspiegel bis zum Grenzstein/Rasenkante bevorzugen...

http://i1056.photobucket.com/albums/t365/GvS1984/6c44da2e.jpg?t=1339086086

Die Date wird mir übrigens beim Hochladen, wie alle anderen als ungültig angezeigt. Vorher waren sie zu groß, jetzt ungültig...


----------



## mitch (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Nebau unseres Gartenteichs*

Hi,

so das Bild:

 


da ich ja ein Freund von rechteckigen Formen bin   






würde ich ganz außen mit Rasenkantensteinen anfangen, diese in Magerbeton setzen und ausnivellieren, dann auf der teichseite etwas erde anhäufeln, verdichten, so das der erste Pflanzbereich entsteht. 0 bis -20 cm

dann die nächste stufe auf -50 bis -60cm 

und dann ab in die Tiefe - so 120cm kann er schon tief werden aber ned tiefer wie 200cm 


die grube mit vlies auslegen & pause machen 


 & 



und auch die folie einlegen.

am rand wo die randstein einzementiert werden wieder einen Streifen vlies auslegen und die Steine einmörteln, das wird dann etwa so aussehen








ich hoffe du findest dich zurecht


----------



## Lucy79 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Nebau unseres Gartenteichs*

Hallöle.. ich hab mal was gezeichnet, nicht schimpfen, kann das net so gut 

und auf dem Foto sieht man wie wir die Pflanzsteine einzementiert haben


----------



## Patrick K (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Nebau unseres Gartenteichs*

Hallo Christian

Ich würde dir raten den Teich noch mal zu leeren und den Teichboden nochmal komplett neu zu gestalten, das mag ja gut aussehen, ist aber total veraltet (mein Vater hat in den 80gern auch so gebaut).
Du wirst so NIE Ruhe haben , keine eine Stufe, alles gefälle, Sorry für die Harte aussage aber Honig ums Maul schmieren bringt hier nichts.
Besorge dir aus einem Baumarkt eine Richtscheid oder eine WasserWaage und ein langes gerades Brett, damit bekommst du deine Teichränder ins Wasser, der Rand muß zwingend höher sein als der z.B. Rasen
Skizze 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/388890/
Gruss aus der Pfalz Patrick
ach noch was, kompremiere deine Bilder, dann kannst du sie auch Hochladen


----------



## mitch (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Nebau unseres Gartenteichs*

ups

 du hast da schon Wasser eingelassen - hab ich das übersehen 

du hast ned tiefer gegraben, keine Stufen eingebaut 

da muss ich Patrick recht geben 



> Ich würde dir raten den Teich noch mal zu leeren und den Teichboden nochmal komplett neu zu gestalten


 

noch ist es nicht zu spät


----------



## GvS (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Nebau unseres Gartenteichs*



mitch schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> so das Bild:
> 
> ...



Ich bin zwar überhaupt kein Freund von rechteckigen Formen, aber dein Zeichnung hilft mir schon weiter. Ich könnte den "Damm" einfach abtragen, den Grenzstein auf die Folie zementieren und dahinter noch eine Rasenkante gegen die Folie setzen. Meine Flachwasserzone wäre dann zwar seh groß, aber das ist doch nicht schädlich oder? GGf. könnte man ja sonst eine Sumpfzone einrichten...



Lucy79 schrieb:


> Hallöle.. ich hab mal was gezeichnet, nicht schimpfen, kann das net so gut
> 
> und auf dem Foto sieht man wie wir die Pflanzsteine einzementiert haben



Das entspricht ja genau dem, was Mitch auch gezeigt hat oder? Damit wäre mir ja schon geholfen... DANKE!



Patrick K schrieb:


> Hallo Christian
> 
> Ich würde dir raten den Teich noch mal zu leeren und den Teichboden nochmal komplett neu zu gestalten, das mag ja gut aussehen, ist aber total veraltet (mein Vater hat in den 80gern auch so gebaut).
> Du wirst so NIE Ruhe haben , keine eine Stufe, alles gefälle, Sorry für die Harte aussage aber Honig ums Maul schmieren bringt hier nichts.
> ...



Naja, Stufen sind schon drin. Hier mal ein Querschnitt:

http://i1056.photobucket.com/albums/t365/GvS1984/a77035cb.jpg?t=1339096453

Zugegeben, ist auf den Bildern nicht gut zu sehen. Was meinst du genau mit veraltet? Habe jetzt auch schon 2 Bücher gelesen und mich eigentlich genau daran gehalten und mich gefreut genau diese Art von Gestaltung in meinem Teich und derm ganzen Schutt wieder zu finden. Erklär mal bitte. 

Du meinst bestimmt, dass ich mit der Wasserwaage meine Teichränder nicht ins Wasser sondern in waage bekomme oder? Meine Teichränder haben ziemlich gut eine Höhe. Auf der einen Seite ist zwar ein Hang, aber wenn ich den mal außen vor lasse passt es schon ganz gut. Lediglich der Damm der Kapillarsperre bereitet mir Kopfzerbrechen. Das Wasser kommt eh wieder raus. War sozusagen ein Probefüllen, dass unser Anfängerauge erst auf die dammproblematik gestoßen hat.


----------



## mitch (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Nebau unseres Gartenteichs*

Hi Christian


> ... War sozusagen ein Probefüllen


 
 na das ist ja  




> Meine Flachwasserzone wäre dann zwar seh groß


 das ist sogar sehr gut, da es hierfür die meisten Pflanzen gibt. Und ja mach den Damm weg 


hab ich noch was vergessen 

etwas mehr in die tiefe
die Stufen besser ausformen
​sonst schauts doch gut aus


----------



## katja (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Nebau unseres Gartenteichs*

hallo christian 

bei deiner menge goldfische ist es leider noch nicht tief genug :?

auf 1,20 m solltest du mind. gehen! auch würde ich die tiefzone vergrößern und eine stufe dafür weglassen. so flach, wie der teich im moment ist heizt er sich im sommer unheimlich auf und im winter haben deine goldis zu wenig sauerstoff übrig in dem bißchen, was nicht zufriert. 

also auch von mir der tipp, nochmal raus mit der folie und weiterschaufeln


----------



## Patrick K (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Nebau unseres Gartenteichs*

Hallo Christian
Mit veraltet meinte ich das andauernde Gefälle, trotz angedeuteter Stufen ,du mußt das Gefälle nach Aussen machen, so wie in meiner Skizze ,dann rutscht dir dein Substrat nicht auf den Grund.
Zur Wasserwaage, bei den Profis auf dem Bau, heist das ins Wasser bringen.(hat was mit der Luftblase zu tun)
Gruss Patrick
noch eine Kleinigkeit, hau soviel Sand raus wie es geht, Wie im Motorsport , "Nix geht über Hubraum"


----------



## GvS (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Nebau unseres Gartenteichs*

Du hast recht. Die Zonen sind tatsächlich eher Richtung Teifwasserzone ausgerichtet. Das kann ich noch beheben. Kein Problem. Danke!

Könnte ich auch statt den Damm weg zu nehmen, ihn erhöhen und zwischen Rasenkante und Damm so eine SUmpfzone/einen Ufergraben errichten? Würde sich Lehm zum Erhöhen des Damms eignen?


----------



## GvS (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Nebau unseres Gartenteichs*



katja schrieb:


> hallo christian
> 
> bei deiner menge goldfische ist es leider noch nicht tief genug :?
> 
> ...



Oh Backe.  aua

Trotzdem DANKE!


----------



## Moderlieschenking (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Nebau unseres Gartenteichs*

Hallo Christian,

Patrick hat es Dir ja schon geschrieben, ich würde auch definitiv das Wasser nochmals
rausmachen und eine vernünftige Tiefe machen. Ebenso gehören die Stufen nach aussen
leicht abfallend.
Das mit dem Ufergraben finde ich eine gute Idee - hab ich ja auch so gelöst.
allerdings gehört dieser aus festem Material gemacht - ich habe ihn betoniert.
Mit Lehm mag das schon eine Zeit heben - aber auf Dauer wäre das mir zu unsicher.
Vor allem miss mit einer Wasserwaage gleich einmal das Niveau sauber aus, das geht bis
auf wenige Zentimeter Genauigkeit recht gut.

LG Markus


----------



## Springmaus (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Nebau unseres Gartenteichs*

Hallo,

vor ca 10 Jahren bekamen wir unseren Teich leider auch mit den Fehlern

nicht tief genug

fast keine Stufen und eher alles schräg zur Mitte 

in der Mitte nur ein kleines Loch 

Vor 2 Jahren angefangen aufzuräumen Kies gewaschen u.s.w.

Heute alles raus neue Folie Stufen vernünftig angelegt u.s.w.

Mach es jetzt dann hast Du Ruhe 

Sonst fängst Du irgendwann wieder an Fehler zu korrigieren


----------



## Patrick K (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Nebau unseres Gartenteichs*

Fauler Sack 
Schnapp dir die Schippe und sprung auf, marsch, marsch...
Deinen "Damm" würde ich abflachen und  im Teich mit Vlies und Steinen arbeiten um den Ufergraben abzutrennen.
für die Blasen an den Händen ,gibt es Salbe
Gruss Patrick


----------



## GvS (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Nebau unseres Gartenteichs*



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> Hallo Christian,
> 
> Patrick hat es Dir ja schon geschrieben, ich würde auch definitiv das Wasser nochmals
> rausmachen und eine vernünftige Tiefe machen. Ebenso gehören die Stufen nach aussen
> ...



So, 

Ich war gerad nochmal da zum ausmessen.

Den Damm würde ich um ca. 15 cm erhöhen. Dadurch würde mein Teich insgesamt 15 cm tiefer. Die Flachwasserzone läge dann statt bei 13 bei 28 cm Tiefe (zu tief?) und die Teifwasserzone bei einem knappen Meter (reicht das?). Der Ufergraben hätte eine Breite von 30-40 cm, mal aber auch nur 20 (am Böschungsrand zum Nachbarn ist nicht mehr Platz) und eine Tiefe von 30 cm. Den tiefer zu bekommen wird schwer, da ich das bei der Kautschuck-Folie nicht mit eingeplant hatte und die dementsprechend knapp wird. 

Hab mir deinen Beitrag zum Ufergraben direkt durchgelesen. Leider fehlen da Bilder, aber scheinbar ist der bei dir locker 2 m breit oder? Eine Tiefe von 90 cm wird bei mir nicht zu erreichen sein, aber das sollte ja auch kein Problem sein, wenn ich in den Graben nur schmale, nicht so tief wachsende Pflanzen setze oder?

Meine Grenzsteine setz ich jetzt nicht mehr in den Ufergraben sondern als Rasenkante oder? Wie mach ich beim UFergraben die KSP? Hast du zufällig eine Zeichnung?

Lehm is laut Garten- und Landschaftsbauer kein Problem, da der ja auch fest wird und nicht mit dem Wasser unter der Folie in Berührung kommt. Er benutzt nur Lehm unter der Folie zum modellieren. Ich probiers einfach mal, wäre ja langweilig wenns alle immer gleich machen und in 5 Jahren kann ich Feedback geben. 



Patrick K schrieb:


> Fauler Sack
> Schnapp dir die Schippe und sprung auf, marsch, marsch...
> Deinen "Damm" würde ich abflachen und  im Teich mit Vlies und Steinen arbeiten um den Ufergraben abzutrennen.
> für die Blasen an den Händen ,gibt es Salbe
> Gruss Patrick



 Du butteln können wir mittlerweile. :smoki

Wieso den Damm denn abflachen? Der muss doch gerade auf Rasenkantenhöhe kommen oder? Momentan bin ich mit Damm und Wasserspiegel 13 cm unter der Rasenkante. Hätte ihn jetzt um 15 cm erhöht, dass er etwas höher ist als die Rasenkante um einen Rücklauf zu verhindern. Vom Ufergraben hab ich dann einen kontrollierten Überlauf. Wie ich den in die KSP dann einbaue muss ich nochmal sehen. Dazu gibts dann nächste Woche Fotos.

Die Schichten werde ich dann am WE gleich mit begradigen, bzw anschrägen. Ggf. kann ich dann auch höhen korrigieren. Ich hab eben nochmal gezählt, ohne Damm sind es 3 verschiedenen Ebenen. Zur hinteren Seite, die ich kaum fotografiert habe in Treppenform in den Tiefwasserbereich.

Nochmal meine jetzt neuen Tiefen:

Flachwasser: 28 cm
2. Zone: ca. 50-60 cm (war schon dunkel und nass )
Tiefwasser: 95 cm

Was meinst du mit so viel Sand raus hauen wie möglich? Versteh den Hubraumvergleich nicht, bin leider was Autos angeht noch schlechter informiert als beim Teichbau.  
Ich würde jetzt auf jeder Zone 5 cm Sand machen. Evtl. ein Sand/Kies Gemisch. Was meinst du?



Noch weitere Allgemeine Fragen:

Ist ein zusätzlicher Schutzvlies AUF der Teichfolie sinnvoll?

Für die spätere Randgestaltung und jetztige Tiefzonengestaltung: wie bedecke ich die Hänge und bekomme dort Sachen zum Hängen, ohne das sie abrutschen. Ufermatten wollte ich eigentlich wegen PVC nicht nehmen. Kann ich stattdessen den bereits angesprochenen Schutzvlies verwenden?


----------



## Patrick K (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Nebau unseres Gartenteichs*



> Versteh den Hubraumvergleich nicht



Ist eine alte KFZ Weisheit "Hubraum ist durch nichts zu ersetzten, außer durch Hubraub" 

Wenn dir die Folie nicht für Tiefe reicht ,würde ich für denn Ufergraben eine neue kaufen.

Die Tiefen bringt nur Vorteile, im Winter wie im Sommer ,oder hast du mal im Sommer einen Teich

 zufrieren sehen

(einen flachen Damm, kann man besser im Teich verstecken, rollen keine Steine runter )
Gruss Patrick


----------



## GvS (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Nebau unseres Gartenteichs*

Ach du meinst oben drauf abflachen. Ich dachte insgesamt die Höhe abflachen. Eine neue Folie müsste dann aber wieder verklebt werden und das ist im Teich ziemlicher Stress oder? Reicht keine Ufertiefe von 30 cm, da er ja eh icht sehr breit werden würde? (Hier fragt nicht der Schweinehund, der nicht buddeln will, sondern tatsächlich nur der Logiker, da ich bei einem schmalen 30 cm Graben ja auch keine tief wuchendern Pflanzen setzen kann oder?)

Die Tiefwasserzone hat nach meinem Verständnis verschiedene Gründe: 1.) Pflanzen, die für die Teichbiologie wichtig sind (Seerose), 2.) Im Winter können die Fische dort überwintern (mein Teich friert aber wegen externer Belüftung eh nicht voll zu), 3.) im Sommer können die Fische in der tieferen kälteren Schicht sich abkühlen. Ist das richtig? Sinnvoller Weise uss dan ja auch die Filterpumpe in den Flachwasserbereich um die verschiedenen Wärmeschichten nicht zu zerstören oder?


----------



## Patrick K (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Nebau unseres Gartenteichs*

Pumpe immer soweit wie möglich runter .


> (mein Teich friert aber wegen externer Belüftung eh nicht voll zu),


per Luft, Eisfrei halten OK. aber man sollte bedenken bei 0,5° Wassertempertur friert der Teich noch nicht zu ,doch sind es 3,5°c zu kalt für die Fische
Der Filtergraben sollte auch bei 30cm breite ,vernünftigen Substrat, hervorragend funktionieren
Alles andere (Tiefwasserzone) 

Die Verbindung kann man in Minuten mit Flanschen herstellen
Gruss Patrick


----------



## mitch (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Nebau unseres Gartenteichs*

Hallo Christian,

ich lade deine bilder mal hier hoch - ich hoffe du hast nix dagegen:


----------



## GvS (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Nebau unseres Gartenteichs*

Danke! Das ist ja eine gute Auswahl, die du getroffen hast.

Morgen wird jetzt Lehm gekauft nd dann gehts los...


----------



## mitch (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Nebau unseres Gartenteichs*

Hi Christian,

ich denke die Bilder sagen mehr aus

diese Stellen meinen wir mit abtragen
   


das wird das Höhenproblem sein 
  

so hatte ich es mit den Rasenkantsteinen gedacht (um auf die Höhe zu kommen) , bringt ja auch noch etwas tiefe in den Teich ohne groß zu graben


----------



## mitch (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Nebau unseres Gartenteichs*

ein Bild hatte ich vergessen

 


wenn ich mir so die Folie ansehe die müsste doch groß genug sein







 wie groß eigentlich


----------



## GvS (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Nebau unseres Gartenteichs*

Die Folie ist 6x12, hab aber zwei dank der blöden Formel. 500,- zu viel ausgegeben. Naja... Ein Großteil geht in den Springbrunnen.

Ich denk den Damm muss ich nicht abtragen sindern erhöhen um einen Ufergraben einrichten zu können. Reden wir jetzt aneinander vorbei? 

Edit:

Die Folie ist in der Länge kein Problem, aber die Breite hat links und rechts gerade mal 30 cm Spiel...


----------



## mitch (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Nebau unseres Gartenteichs*



> ..  Reden wir jetzt aneinander vorbei?


 na ja um die Uhrzeit  

du willst einen Ufergraben, den kann man ja auch mit den Rasenkantensteinen unter dem Vlies realisieren - ich finde der Damm nimmt zu viel platz weg


----------



## GvS (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Nebau unseres Gartenteichs*



mitch schrieb:


> Hi Christian,
> 
> ich denke die Bilder sagen mehr aus
> 
> ...



auch für einen Ufergraben?



mitch schrieb:


> das wird das Höhenproblem sein
> Anhang anzeigen 103702



hier gibt es tatsächlich unterschiedliche Höhen. Das Grundstück ist recht abschüssig. Aus diesem Grund wollte ich (im Ild gesehen) im hinteren Bereich einen flachen Einstieg für die Tiere machen. Die wasserhöhe wird durch die Rasenkante vorne festgelegt. Hinten ist höher, aber auch nicht wesentlich (2-3 cm, wenn überhaupt)...




mitch schrieb:


> so hatte ich es mit den Rasenkantsteinen gedacht (um auf die Höhe zu kommen) , bringt ja auch noch etwas tiefe in den Teich ohne groß zu graben
> Anhang anzeigen 103703



Setz ich die dann ain den Ufergraben? Morgen früh mach ich nochmal eine Zeichnung... Nunist dunkel. Muss schlafen.


----------



## GvS (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Nebau unseres Gartenteichs*

Ja, sorry PM kam an, hab hier die Nachrichten och icht so auf dem Zettel.

Da hast du natürlich auch wieder recht. Auf der anderen Seite bietet so ein Bereich eben den Molchen usw. Lebensraum und die waren an meinem Teich bis jetzt zu Hause...


----------



## Moderlieschenking (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Nebau unseres Gartenteichs*

Hallo Christian,

nein mein Ufergraben hat keine 90 cm Tiefe der ist auch nur ca. 30 - 40 cm tief und leider
nur bis 1m breit. 
30 cm für den Ufergraben halte ich fast für zu schmal - aber besser wie nichts.
Du hast ja auf der hinteren Seite noch genügen Folie - dort könntest Du doch einen breiteren
Ufergraben machen ähnlich wie Pyro.
Der Ufergraben muss ja nicht um den ganzen Teich gehen es reichen auch 2 Seiten - das
kann man machen wie man lustig ist.
Wenn die Flachwasserzone ca. 20 - 30 cm hat ist das auch noch o.k.
Für die Sumpfpflanzen hast Du ja den Ufergraben.
Im Teich würde ich selbst keine Zone von 0 - 10 cm machen in kurzer Zeit verlandet die Dir eh.

LG Markus


----------



## GvS (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Nebau unseres Gartenteichs*

Guten Morgen Markus!

Hab gerad nochmal geschaut und bin hier im Forum fündig geworden. Dank geht an Annett. So stell ich mir jetzt meinen Aufbau vor.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/files/4/4/1/UfergrabenUferwall11.jpg

Ich könnte mehr Ufergraben erreichen,mwenn ich den Damm verdünne, der sollte aber schon 20 cm breit sein oder?


----------



## GvS (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Nebau unseres Gartenteichs*

Ok, Lehm scheint zu klappen.

Nun nochmal eine Frage zu Substrat. Hab gerad gelesen, dass Sand/Kies nicht optimal ist. Bei der Verwendung großer Kieselsteine, Kies oder reinem Sand dauere es sehr lange bis sich ein funktionierendes Bioklima im Wasser entwickeln kann (Stichwort Kiesgrube/Baggersee). Pflanzen können eher schlecht als recht überleben. Erst wenn eine Verschlammng durch Eintrag organischen Materials - Blätter usw. - eintritt, beginnen sich Kleinstlebewesen und die natürlichen Prozesse im Wasser zu entwickeln. Algenproblematik ist in einem solchen Teich über Jahre zu befürchten, da die Wassergemeinschaft versucht lebendige Strukturen zu schaffen. Besser sei hierfür Teicherde aus dem Baumarkt.

Mein ursprünglicher Plan sah folgendes vor:

- Falchwasser bis Tiefwasser: Sand/Kies Gemisch
- Rand: jetzt durch den Ufergraben Mutteroden/Torf/Späne und dadrüber zum Begehen kleine Kiesel, die bis über den Damm in die Flachwasserzone ragen.
- Teicherde hätte ich nur in Pflanzkübel (Seerose usw.) getan

Was meint ihr? Mussich noch orgen einkaufen gehen?


----------



## katja (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Nebau unseres Gartenteichs*

also ich weiß nicht, wo du das alles her hast 

etliche user hier (auch ich) haben ihre pflanzen in einem sand-lehm- oder auch sand-kies-gemisch sitzen und alles klappt bestens! bloß keine teicherde, dann hast du ne algensuppe vorprogrammiert!! 

hier noch viel wissenswertes zur seerosenpflanzung https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/24339

und hier noch einiges zum substrat an sich https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/21821


----------



## GvS (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Nebau unseres Gartenteichs*

Gartenteiche planen, anlegen und pflegen von Ulrich Stempel, erschienen bei Franzis Do it! Band 20 S. 53

Ansich ein super Buch, das ich nur jedem empfehlen kann. hab mittlerweile 3 Bücher gelesen und das hilft mit einer hervoragenden Schritt-für-Schritt-Anleitung ungemein. Ich werde die Wochen mal eine ausführliche Rezension in den Literaturthread stellen. Das Buch ist einfach zu gut um nicht beachtet zu werden.

Mein Lehm ist bestellt. 150,- für einen Kubik... Die haben sie ja nicht mehr alle...


----------



## katja (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Nebau unseres Gartenteichs*

kein buch kann das geballte wissen und vor allem die jahrelangen erfahrungen, die du hier findest, toppen! 

und papier ist geduldig... 

wofür nimmst du den georderten lehm?


----------



## zAiMoN (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Nebau unseres Gartenteichs*



GvS schrieb:


> Mein Lehm ist bestellt. 150,- für einen Kubik... Die haben sie ja nicht mehr alle...




hätteste mal was gesagt


----------



## GvS (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Nebau unseres Gartenteichs*



zAiMoN schrieb:


> hätteste mal was gesagt



Hab ich doch... 

Den Lehm brauche ich um die verschiedenen Schichten zu korrigieren und um den Uferwall zu erhöhen und Teile der Rasenkante abzusichern. Wenn dann noch was über ist, modellier ich damit noch das Becken für den Springbrunnen/Baclauf, wobei ich schon überlege daraus einen Naturfilter zu machen... ... ... Pfützenfieber...


----------



## zAiMoN (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Nebau unseres Gartenteichs*

Haha,

ne ich meinte in meinem Teichbauthread ,

hab mindestens 2 mal gefragt ob einer feinsten Lehm brauch,

naja ist ja nur Spaß


----------



## GvS (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Nebau unseres Gartenteichs*

Heute wurde neu- bzw. nachmodelliert. Bin recht zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis. Leider war die Kamera leer. Bilder also erst morgen. Habs mal versucht in den alten Teich einzuzeichnen. Auf der unteren Seite schließt jetzt ein Wall an, der den Teich vom Ufergraben trennt. Der Ufergraben hat eine Breite von 40-50 cm und ine Tiefe von gerade einmal 25 cm... Leider hab ich noch keine Idee, wie ich links und rechts den Wall an die Kapillarsperre anmodellieren soll. Da muss ich morgen noch ran. Auf dem Bild rechts ist nicht so wichtig wie links, da es da sehr hoch steht. Trotzdem würde ich das gerne irgendwie schließen damit nichts zurück in den Teich laufen kann. So wie es jetzt ist, kann es leider wohl nicht bleiben. Tipps wären toll. 







Dann hab ich eine neue Flachwasserzone mit 20 cm eingerichtet und einen Streifen 30 cm breit, 5 m lang mit 10 cm als Einstieg. Morgen will ich noch die mittleren Schichten mit dem Spaten abstechen, sodass sie nicht mehr abrutschen können.

Habe mich dazu entschlossen jetzt doch Ufermatten einzubauen. Es gibt einfach kene vernünftige Alternative. Leider hat die kein Baumarkt bei uns... Kann man die irgendwo bestellen?

Noch einmal ganz deutlich: bitte, bitte helft mir dabei den Wall für den Ufergraben vernünftig an die Außenwand zu bekommen, one dabei die Kapillarsperre zu zerstören. Das ist morgen ganz wichtig...

Danke schonmal im voraus!


----------



## GvS (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Nebau unseres Gartenteichs*

Hier doch noch 2 Bilder. 











Geh ich da mit dem Lehm jetzt einfach an den Rand?


----------



## GvS (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Nebau unseres Gartenteichs*

@Mitch: meine Datein sind immernoch nungültig beim Hochladen. So ein Scheiß.


----------



## mitch (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Nebau unseres Gartenteichs*

     

Hallo Christian,

ich hab sie mal hochgeladen


----------



## mitch (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Nebau unseres Gartenteichs*

Hi Christian,

Ufermatte kannst du da bekommen ==> http://shop.naturagart.de/Teiche/Uf...zenufer/NaturaGart-Ufermatte-65-cm-breit.html


----------



## GvS (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Nebau unseres Gartenteichs*

Perfekt. Dank dir. Ich find die Tage bestimmt raus, was ich falsch mache.

Zu Bild 1

Rot = Kapillarsperre
Blau = Uferwall
Grün = geplanter Sumpfbereich/Ufergraben


----------



## mitch (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Nebau unseres Gartenteichs*

Hi,

ich denke wir sollten mal die Begriffe definieen und dem 1.  Bild zuordnen

rot = Teichrand = Kapillarsperre soll verhindern das wasser durch wurzeln/pflanzen aus dem teich gesaugt wird

blau = Uferwall, trennt den nährstofarmen teich vom nährstoffreichen ufergraben

grün = Ufergraben, das niveau der wasseroberfläche liegt nidriger als im teich, ist mit nährstoffreichem substrat gefüllt, wird über die ufermatte mit wasser versorgt


so, nun bist du wieder dran


----------



## mitch (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Nebau unseres Gartenteichs*

noch ein bild wie das mit dem uferwall gemeint ist


----------



## GvS (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Nebau unseres Gartenteichs*

Richtig! Genau so hab ich mir das alles vorgestellt. Meine Frage ist jetzt, wie ich den uferwall an den Teichrand ziehe, ohne dabei die KSP außer Kraft zu setzen. Hier mal die beiden Bereiche blau markiert:












Der Wall ist da übrigens noch nicht fertig gewesen. Am Ende haben wir alles mit einer Wasserwaage in Waage gebracht. Das ganze ist etwa 1 cm unter Rasenkante. Ist das zu hoch?


----------



## mitch (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Nebau unseres Gartenteichs*

moin,

ich lade mal wieder die Bilder hoch


----------



## mitch (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Nebau unseres Gartenteichs*

Hi Christian,
warum ist eigentlich der äußere Wall so breit und hoch,, der irritiert mich


schau dir mal die Bilder von Thias an

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/27

speziell das 3 letze, da siehste den Ufergraben + Uferwall


----------



## GvS (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Nebau unseres Gartenteichs*

Hi Mitch!

Ich hab den zum Teich inneren nicht so steil abfallen lassen wollen. Jetzt legmich da ne Ufermatte drauf und lass da verschiedene Uferpflanzen dran lang gehen. Der Uferwall ist nur der äußere Halbkreis das Innere ist die Flachwasserzone, die abgesackt war und bei der Gelegenheit noch gleich wieder aufgebaut wurde. 

Wenn ich mir die von dir verlinkten Bilder ansehe, ist das recht ähnlich. Nur irgebdwie muss mich den Halbkreis/Uferwall noch abschließen...


----------



## Moderlieschenking (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Nebau unseres Gartenteichs*

Hi Christian.

Ich finde der Damm ist nicht zu breit das geht so schon noch.
Wenn Du die Ufermatte anständig bepflanzt dann fällt der damm gar nicht mehr so auf.
Die Übergange zum Ufer (blauer bereicht) würde ich genauso wie den Uferdamm machen.
Lass dort nur die blanke Folie stehen - keine Ufermatte drüber und kaschiere die Folie dann mit
einem Stein. Dann hast Du auch keine Kapilarwirkung und die Folie ist auch etwas geschützt.

LG Markus


----------



## GvS (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Neubau unseres Gartenteichs*

Hi Markus,

Mmh... Versteh ich glaub ich noch nicht. 

Ich hab heute leider kaum Zeit, versuche aber nachher Bilder vom Wochende einzustellen. Mein Uferbereich bekommt jetzt noch eine schöne Schrittbreite vom Rasen ab. Der Ufergraben wird dann also etwa ein Meter groß und knappe 30cm tief, mal schauen,ob ich ihn noch tiefer aushebe (wahrscheinlich)... 

Ich mach morgen mal ein paar Zeichnungen, wie ich mir das jetzt vorstelle und wo meine Problematik mit dem Damm ist. Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe!


----------



## burki (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Neubau unseres Gartenteichs*

hallo

der uferwall soll ja verhindern das nährstoffhaltiges wasser in den eigentlich teich fliest.
nur woher weiß die ufermatte das sie nur in eine richtung das wasser ziehen soll?


----------



## Patrick K (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Neubau unseres Gartenteichs*

Hallo 
@Burki
In dem man im Teich einen höheren Wasserspiegel hat, als im Ufergraben

Gruss Patrick


----------



## burki (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Neubau unseres Gartenteichs*

hi patrick

dachte ich auch erst. nur beide teiche pendeln sich doch gegenseitig aus ¿ (Ironie)
so jedenfalls meine erfahrungen nun bei meinem teichen oder ich habe mit den höhen was falsch gemacht.
werde das mal beobachten und dann in meinem bauthread das nachfragen.....


----------



## Patrick K (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Neubau unseres Gartenteichs*

Ich denke es kommt darau an, wie der Ufergraben betrieben wird , angenommen man setz auf der einen Seite eine Pumpe in den UG und pumpt in den Teich , dann ist es so das die Seite aus der gepumt wir immer weniger Wasser hat als die andere Seite und das wäre ja dann die Teichseite und so wäre im UG weniger Wasser als im Teich
Soweit die Theorie
Gruss Patrick


----------



## GvS (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Neubau unseres Gartenteichs*

Der Ufergraben ist ja voll mit Boden, die Teichoberfläche ist jedoch Wasser. Wasser wird immer vom feuchteren Gebiet ins trockenere gesogen (Dochteffekt). Gefährlich wirds nur, wenn alles überläuft. Ich überlege auch immernoch wie ich den Ablauf gestalte...

@Moderlieschenking (und natürlich auch andere)

Kann ich den Wall nicht auch einfach so lassen und den Rest mit Zement oder Beton auf der Folie modellieren? Möchte die Randsteine eh wieder in Zement setzen...


----------



## Patrick K (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Neubau unseres Gartenteichs*

Hallo 


> Der Ufergraben ist ja voll mit Boden


an was für einen Boden hast du den gedacht?
Gruss Patrick


----------



## GvS (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Neubau unseres Gartenteichs*

Ich bin noch nicht ganz sicher.

Entweder Mutterboden+Torf+Spähne (das nehmen wir eigentlich immer im Garten, ist also vertraut), oder wie in meinem Buch beschrieben ein Sand-Lehm-Torf-Gemisch... Ich tendiere ehrlich gesagt zu ersterem.

Kann ich die Pflanzen bei Naturagart bestellen? Wie sieht es mit der Ware von Amazon aus?


----------



## mitch (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Neubau unseres Gartenteichs*

hallo,

nochmal ne frage zu den bildern in  #48

Rot = Kapillarsperre
Blau = Uferwall
Grün = geplanter Sumpfbereich/Ufergraben 

ist das nun so oder geht der Sumpfbereich/Ufergraben weiter nach aussen 

mach doch mal neue bilder 

und ja bei Naturagart kann man bestellen ==> Ufermatte + Ufermattensaat ned vergessen


----------



## Kolja (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Neubau unseres Gartenteichs*

Hallo,

ich kann mir das im Moment nicht so richtig vorstellen. Auch Beitrag #48 bringt mich nicht weiter. Wie ist denn jetzt der Stand der Dinge? Vielleicht kann man dann auch diese Frage lösen.


> Kann ich den Wall nicht auch einfach so lassen und den Rest mit Zement oder Beton auf der Folie modellieren? Möchte die Randsteine eh wieder in Zement setzen...



Überlauf:
Der äußere Rand muss an ein oder mehrern Stellen aus dem Ufergraben niedriger sein, als der Wasserhöchststand im Teich.  So dass der Ufergraben immer weniger Wasser als der Hauptteich hat.

Substrat Ufergraben:
Auf Torf würde ich aus ökologischen Gründen verzichten und ich weiß auch nicht, wie die Wasserwerte beeinflusst werden.  Außerdem schwimmt er auf. Ich habe Reste von torfhaltiger Blumenerde eingefüllt und hatte schwimmende Brösel. Mutterboden, Sand, Lehm geht gut. Hornspäne wurden bei mir gerne von den Hunden ausgegraben.


----------



## burki (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Neubau unseres Gartenteichs*



GvS schrieb:


> Der Ufergraben ist ja voll mit Boden, die Teichoberfläche ist jedoch Wasser. Wasser wird immer vom feuchteren Gebiet ins trockenere gesogen (Dochteffekt). Gefährlich wirds nur, wenn alles überläuft. Ich überlege auch immernoch wie ich den Ablauf gestalte...
> ...




das wirds bei mir sein, weil mein "ufergraben" eigentlich auch ein teich mit wasser und sand ist und eben viele pflanzen.


----------



## GvS (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Neubau unseres Gartenteichs*



mitch schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> nochmal ne frage zu den bildern in  #48
> 
> ...





Kolja schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich kann mir das im Moment nicht so richtig vorstellen. Auch Beitrag #48 bringt mich nicht weiter. Wie ist denn jetzt der Stand der Dinge? Vielleicht kann man dann auch diese Frage lösen.
> 
> ...



Ich mach nachher mal neue Skizzen. Bilder lohnen sich glaub ich momentan nicht... Nun aber erstmal gucken wie unsere Jungs unsere Nachbarn aus der EM kicken... 

@ Boden im Ufergraben: Das mit dem Torf höre ich jetzt das erste mal... Mich wundert das ehrlich gesagt auch ein wenig, da der Sumpf doch eigentlich nur schlammig sein soll und nicht mit cm hohem Wasser, dass da etwas aufsteigen kann... Vielleicht etwas wenig Substrat drin? 
Auf Torf ganz verzichten, möchte ich ehrlich gesagt nicht...
Späne und Hunde ist interessant. Wir haben zwar keine, aber danke für den Hinweis! 





burki schrieb:


> das wirds bei mir sein, weil mein "ufergraben" eigentlich auch ein teich mit wasser und sand ist und eben viele pflanzen.



Dann lohnt doch eigentlich der Ufergraben nicht... Sand raus, fruchtbaren Boden rein und einen Hoch auf die blühende Pflanzevielfalt. Jetzt ist im Teich Pflanzsaison!


----------



## burki (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Neubau unseres Gartenteichs*

nö werde alles so belassen, sollte optisch mit eine teichvergrösserung sein wo auch eine sichtbae wasserfläche da ist.
kann ich immer noch machen wenn die pflanzen nicht so wollen, aber nährstoffeiches substart wird sich mit der zeit eh ansammeln.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Neubau unseres Gartenteichs*

Hallo,


> Der Ufergraben ist ja voll mit Boden, die Teichoberfläche ist jedoch Wasser. Wasser wird immer vom feuchteren Gebiet ins trockenere gesogen (Dochteffekt). Gefährlich wirds nur, wenn alles überläuft. Ich überlege auch immernoch wie ich den Ablauf gestalte...



Der Ablauf des Ufergrabens sollte auf alle Fälle 2 - 3 cm niedriger sein als die Dammkrone,
damit bei Starkregen keine nährstoffreiche Erde vom Ufergraben in den Teich gelangen kann.

Das mit dem Beton auf der Folie verstehe ich nicht ganz.

Ich habe halt einfach einen geschlossenen Ufergrabe gemacht - der muss nicht betoniert
oder gemauert sein.
Es geht nur darum dass der Ufergraben auch eine geschlossene Wanne ist damit sich
darin auch ein gewisser Wasser- bzw. Feuchtigkeitspegel halten kann.

LG Markus


----------



## mitch (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Neubau unseres Gartenteichs*

der Thias hat zur Ufergestaltung hier mal einen Bericht gemacht, der sehr lesenswert ist 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/22228


----------



## Patrick K (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Neubau unseres Gartenteichs*

Hallo 
Ich dachte immer der Ufergraben, hat eine ähnliche Funktion wie der "Bewachsene Bodenfilter" nur halt am/im Teich.

Mal eine bescheidene frage ,für was ist der dann gut, wenn man da Nährstoffreichen Boden rein schippt.

Nur fürs aussehen  kann doch auch nicht sein  und soviel belastetes Wasser kommt ja auch nicht durch eine Ufermatte?
Zumal ja das dort gereinigte Wasser, nicht zurück in den Teich kommt.

Es wäre doch sinnvoller, auf einer Seite Wasser einzulassen und von der anderen Seite in den Teich zu pumpen und das ganze wie ein BBF aufzubauen.

Dann hätte man wenigstens was von der Schuffterei
Gruss Patrick


----------



## mitch (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Neubau unseres Gartenteichs*

Hi Patrick,

der Ufergraben is nur zum , nix Filter , nur viel Futter für


----------



## RKurzhals (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Neubau unseres Gartenteichs*

Hi Mitch,
die Wahrheit ist schon irgendwo in der "Mitte" ! Der ufergraben am Teich "zieht" auch gelöste Nährstoffe aus selbigem ab. der Effekt, das sich der meiste "Dreck", der in denTeich fallen würde (Wind), im Ufergraben landet, ist wohl auch nicht zu unterschätzen.
Das wären die beiden "unscharfen" Fakten (neben dem Aspekt, dass Pflanzen am Wasser auch schön sind, Spass machen, und so ein Graben anderen Tieren als Fischen einen Lebensraum bietet) .
Du kannst freilich den Ufergraben als BF oder PF mitnutzen, und entsprechend gestalten. Das ist eine gute Kombi zwischen "schönem" Filter, Biotop und Freude am Gärtnern. Zumal solch' ein Filter mehr kann als die Tonnen oder Patronen... .


----------



## Patrick K (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Neubau unseres Gartenteichs*

Also (Koi) Teich mässig, total für den Allerwertesten
Ich dachte der hat mehr drauf 
 wenn der nichts taucht,  ist er eher nix für mich und meine Fuschies

Gruss Patrick


----------



## mitch (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Neubau unseres Gartenteichs*

Hallo Rolf,

mit "nix Filter" meinte ich ja auch nur Filter im herkömmlichen Sinn (sauberes Wasser läuft zurück in den Teich).

hier gehts ja eigentlich um die Beschreibung wie/was ein Ufergraben ist/macht.



für meinen Teich 

 bräuchte ich eigentlich einen Teich


----------



## Kolja (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Neubau unseres Gartenteichs*

Hallo Gvs (wie heißt du richtig?),



> da der Sumpf doch eigentlich nur schlammig sein soll und nicht mit cm hohem Wasser


Mein Ufergraben hat unterschiedliche Höhen des Substrates von ca. -5 bis +5 cm zur Wasseroberfläche für unterschiedliche Pflanzen.


----------



## Patrick K (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Neubau unseres Gartenteichs*

Beitrag 1 ,dritte Zeile
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Annett (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Neubau unseres Gartenteichs*

Hallo.

Man sollte die von uns bei der "Erfinderfirma" Naturagart entliehenen Fachbegriff richtig definieren und einsetzen.

Ein *Ufer*graben ist ein mit Mutterboden befüllter, nur über die Ufermatte/einen Docht verbundener Bereich, den man am besten "nährstoffreiches Sumpfbett" oder so ähnlich titulieren sollte. Er filtert gar nichts, weil von dort kein Millimeter Wasser in den Teich zurück fließen darf!

Ein *Filter*graben, ist ein Graben, der über eine Schwerkraftverbindung Wasser+Dreck+Nährstoff aus dem Teich zieht, dort in aller Ruhe sedimentieren lässt und alle paar Jahre entschlammt werden sollte/muss. Eine Pumpe pumpt am Ende des Filtergrabens das Wasser in einen Biofilter oder direkt zurück in den Teich/Bachlauf... er filtert also Dreck und ist u.U. auch bei der biologischen Umwandlung von Nitrit zu Nitrat aktiv. Außerdem entnehmen die darin befindlichen Pflanzen dem Wasserkreislauf Nitrat/Phosphat um zu wachsen. 

Dann gibt es noch unabhängig von NG Bodenfilter, Pflanzenfilter... 

Das Problem von Christian (unterschreib doch einfach in der Signatur mit Deinem Namen  ), mit dem nicht durchgängigen Ufergraben hatte ich auch.
Kann ja mal ein Foto machen gehen... 
Okay, gerade gemacht. Das sieht man nur Grünzeug. Von der Form sieht man nichts mehr und so sollte es ja auch sein.  Ne Skizze wird auch schwierig, weil  3-D kann ich nicht. 
Bilder vom Bau findest Du aber im Teichbau, der in meiner Signatur verlinkt ist.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=172235#post172235
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=172792#post172792 irgendwie ist da aber mein Uferwall an den beiden Enden zu flach. 
Ums mit Worten zu erklären:
Ausgangspunkt ist die Kapillarsperre des TEICHES. Der Uferwall kommt ein paar Zentimeter (4-5) höher als diese. Die Kapillarsperre des Ufergrabens machst Du wenigstens einen Zentimeter niederiger als die des Teiches. Bei Starkregen läufst Du so nicht Gefahr, dass die Ufermatte anfängt vom Ufergraben in den Teich zu saugen.
Überläufe im Uferwall kannst Du Dir schenken, da der Teich NIE in den Ufergraben überlaufen wird (weil die Kapillarsperre ja 4-5 cm tiefer liegt und damit das Wasser immer diesen Weg nehmen wird). Wichtig wären 1-2 gezielte Überlaufe (Kapillarsperre etwas niedriger machen) für den Teich und den Ufergraben, wo das überflüssige Wasser keinen Schaden anrichten kann. 
Den Uferwall würde ich heute bis auf Höhe der Teichkapillarsperre oder knapp darüber auslaufen lassen wollen. 

Gerade sehe ich, dass Du eine 05er PLZ angegeben hast.  Die gibts doch eigentlich gar nicht.
Ich komme aus dem Großraum 04/06... nördliche Leipziger Ecke. Wenn Du Dir was anschauen möchtest - gern. Wenn es nicht zuuu weit weg ist, kann ich vielleicht auch mal vorbei kommen (wenn Du das möchtest).


----------



## GvS (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Neubau unseres Gartenteichs*

Hallo Annett,

Erstmal vielen Dank!

Deine Bilder sind exakt das, was mir für das Verständnis gefehlt hat! Wenn du mir jetztnoch verrätst wie ihr da am Ende die Folie mit eingearbeitet habt, sind wirklich alle Unklarheiten beseitigt. 

Dein Uferwall wirkt im Vergleichzu meinem recht schmal. Hast du da irgendwelche Probleme mit? 

Höher als die (Teich-)KSP macht ihr den Uferwall, damit nichts vom Ufergraben in den Teich zurück laufen kann oder? Ich wollte eigentlich nur einen Überlauf machen und zwar seitlich beim Ufergraben. Das müsste ja auch funktionieren oder? 

Ich fahr jetzt kurz rüber, Fotos machen. Eigentlich sollte dieses Wochenende das Pflanzen los gehen, aber Naturagart hat momentan Lieferzeiten von 2 Wochen... Jetzt überleg ich, ob ich auf Ufermatten und Pflanzen von Amazon umsteige. Ohne Ufermatten, kann ich ja nicht einmal den Tiefwasserbereich mit meinen vorhandenen Seerosen beginnen. Amazon sollte ja noch klappen... Gibts da Erfahrungen? Sind die schlechter als die von Naturagat?

Christian 

Ps: die PLZ ist ein Tippfehler. Komme aus dem Raum HH, aber danke für die Einladung!


----------



## GvS (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Neubau unseres Gartenteichs*

Hey Annett,

Hab jetzt mal euren Teichbauthread durchgeguckt und gelesen. Sehr, sehr aufschlussreich. Ich mach das jetzt einfach genau so wie ihr und lass die Pflastersteine innerhalb der Folie am Rand weg. Eigentlich sollte es so werden:

(ist glaubich sogar deine Zeichnung)






Nun setz ich die Pflastersteine einfach auf die andere Seite (da wo Rasenkantensteine steht) und lass die Folie an den Steinen hochgehen. Innerhalb der Folie hab ich dann nichts... Das sollte ja (auch mit Blick auf die KSP) funktionieren oder?

Und so sieht jetzt die neue Idee aus: (Mitch guck mal ich kann hochladen!)


----------



## GvS (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Neubau unseres Gartenteichs*

Und noch eine Frage Annett, hoffe ich nerv noch nicht und es ist ok, wenn ich in deinen Bildern rum male...

Wo habt ihr schlussendlich die Folie abgeschnitten? Grüne oder rote Linie?


----------



## mitch (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Neubau unseres Gartenteichs*

Hi Christian.

wow  super, der upload funzt 

soweit ich mich erinnern kann  müsste das die grüne linie sein (hab den teich ja schon live gesehen)

auf meiner *orginal* zeichnung sind die steine ja auch nur zum besseren halten der folie gedacht, es geht auch ohne.

 das ist dann die KSP


----------



## GvS (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Neubau unseres Gartenteichs*

Hi Mitch!


Und dort dann direkt abgeschnitten oder 3 cm überstehen lassen?

Langsam aber sicher fängt der Teichbau an sich hin zuziehen. Ich werde schon richtig reumütig den Teich neu gemacht zu haben...


----------



## GvS (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Neubau unseres Gartenteichs*

So... Ich sitze jetzt hier auf meinem Stein und schaue in ein leeres Loch. Meine Fische sind in der Garage und für das Wochenende ist scheinbar richtig schön Regen angesagt.

Ich hab jetztmal ein wenig über die Situationhier nachgedacht und beschlossen, dass der Uferwall zu vireilig gebaut wurde. Der Sumpfbereich würde sich viel besser an einer anderen Stelle machen. Durch den Hang würde sich automatisch für Sumpf und Teich ein Überlauf ergeben und ein Zurücklaufen auch bei Regen wäre kaum möglich und ich hätte viel mehr Platz. Außerdem, könnte ich das dann wirklich so wie Annett mit dem Wall machen. Der Lehm ist zwar schon am Durchtrocknen, aber ich glaube, ich werde den Wall am Wochenende wieder abbauen und den Teich voerst ohme angrenzenden Sumpf fertig stellen. Der Sumpf bekommt dann im Herbst, wenn wir auch hier wohnen seinen eigenen Bauabschnitt und wird auch dementsprechend großzügiger gemacht. Ich muss hier im Herbst eh Laubbüsche entfernen, die mir ständig den Teich zumüllen. Das Sumpfgebiet könnte dann dahin kommen, wo jetzt die Büsche sind... Nur die Garage der Nachbarn müsste dann durch höhere Pflanzen wieder verdeckt werden...
Mit dem Lehm mach ich dann am Wochenende das Becken für den Bachlauf...


----------



## Moonlight (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Neubau unseres Gartenteichs*

Ach je, ach je ... da hat aber einer ne richtige Glaubenskrise rh

Christian, das ist genau der Grund, warum ich knapp 2 Jahre geplant habe. Man sollte sich erst Gedanken machen wie, wo und was ... und dann anfangen mit abreißen und buddeln.

So, und nu hab ich keine Vorstellung mehr wie das werden soll :drunk

Nimm Dir ne Gerstenkaltschale , setzt Dich hin und mach mal ne Zeichnung.
Ich würde dein Gedankenchaos auch gerne verstehen wollen 

Mandy


----------



## Kolja (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Neubau unseres Gartenteichs*

Hallo Christian,

auch ich kann deinen Gedanken ohne Bilder oder Zeichnungen nicht mehr folgen.

Abgeschnitten, wird erst ganz zum Schluss, wenn wirklich alles fertig ist und möglichst auch noch ein paar Wochen vergangen sind. 

Meine Erfahrung ist, dass ich mir um solche kleineren Ecken auch zu viele Gedanken gemacht habe. Wie es sein soll, habe ich gesehen als Wasser drin war. Und wenn noch Folie da ist, kann man einiges ausprobieren und abändern.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Neubau unseres Gartenteichs*

Hallo Christian,

wart noch mit dem Abschneiden der Folie, lass die Folie ruhig noch eine Zeit lang sitzen.
Genau wie auf der Skizze ist auch mein Uferaufbau - das haut so einwandfrei hin.

LG Markus


----------



## GvS (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Neubau unseres Gartenteichs*

Hey ihr alle,

von Abschneiden war nie die Rede... 

Ich glaube aber, dass die Entscheidung tatsächlich richtig ist. Die Sumpfzone würde so wie urspr. geplantin den Garten hinein laufen. Die neue Planung würde einen Blick von der Terrasse begünstigen, den Tieren einen eigenen Bereich nicht unbedingt im Zentrum des Gartens bieten und auch mehr Platz bieten. Außerdem wäre es von der Konstruktion (Anschluss sowie Überlauf) wesentlich leichter umzusetzen. Der Platz liegt übrigens im Halbschatten und nicht wie der urspr. in der knallen Sonne...

Hier mal ein paar Bilder.

Erst eine Komplett-Übersicht des Gartens, dann eine Erklärung der ursprünglichen Planung und zuletzt eine Erklärung der neuen Planung. Man beachte die neu abgestochenen Stufen und die Vertiefung des Teichs. Stat 90 cm, hab ich nun 1,30... 

Ich glaube die neue Idee ist schon allein wegen des Blicks von der Terrasse besser...

Meinungen sind natürlich gerne gelesen!


----------



## Annett (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Neubau unseres Gartenteichs*



GvS schrieb:


> Hallo Annett,
> 
> Erstmal vielen Dank!


Gern geschehen. Dafür habe ich ja damals die Bilder gemacht. Und mich hat die Recherche nach den Übergängen Wall->Sperre heute dazu gebracht, nochmal nach zu sehen, ob ich mir da kein Nährstoffleck gebastelt habe.
Man ist das alles eingewurzelt. :shock


> Dein Uferwall wirkt im Vergleichzu meinem recht schmal. Hast du da irgendwelche Probleme mit?


Nein, da er aus Mörtel ist (Was sehr zu empfehlen ist, wenn man ihn später betreten will!). Nur aus dem Gleichgewicht kommt man schnell mal bei der geringen Aufstandsfläche für die Füße.  Reingefallen bin ich aber deswegen noch nicht. 


> Höher als die (Teich-)KSP macht ihr den Uferwall, damit nichts vom Ufergraben in den Teich zurück laufen kann oder? Ich wollte eigentlich nur einen Überlauf machen und zwar seitlich beim Ufergraben. Das müsste ja auch funktionieren oder?


Du solltest besser auch einen am Teichrand vorsehen. Und: Wenn der Ufergraben mal richtig eingewuchert ist, kann es sein, dass das Wasser gar nicht schnell genug den Weg zum einzigen Überlauf findet, sondern doch direkt über die gesamte Folienkante läuft.


Pflanzen von Amazon?  Was es alles gibt. Habe davon bisher noch nichts gehört oder gelesen. Vieles beziehe ich durch Tausch übers Forum oder, wenn mal nicht das  Gewünschte bei ist, von Werner (Nymphaion).



GvS schrieb:


> Hey Annett,
> 
> Hab jetzt mal euren Teichbauthread durchgeguckt und gelesen. Sehr, sehr aufschlussreich. Ich mach das jetzt einfach genau so wie ihr und lass die Pflastersteine innerhalb der Folie am Rand weg. Eigentlich sollte es so werden:
> 
> (ist glaubich sogar deine Zeichnung)


Müsste Mitchs Zeichnung sein. Ich male abstrakter. 



> Nun setz ich die Pflastersteine einfach auf die andere Seite (da wo Rasenkantensteine steht) und lass die Folie an den Steinen hochgehen. Innerhalb der Folie hab ich dann nichts... Das sollte ja (auch mit Blick auf die KSP) funktionieren oder?


Nur wenn Du wirklich bis an den Rand Substrat/einzelne stabilisierende Steine liegen hast. Sonst klappt Dir die Folie u.U. zurück. Heikel sind auch die Falten... am besten erst sehr spät abschneiden.  Ich habe an der grünen Linie abgeschnitten. 

Zum Thema anderer Ort der Sumpfzone (Du meinst jetzt den Ufergraben damit, oder?).. warum machst Du denn die Zone nicht an der einen Stelle etwas schmaler und an der anderen etwas breiter? Für mich macht dieser Bereich einen schönen Abschluss zum Rasen. Gerade wenn zum offenen Gartenteil etwas höheres wächst (bei mir haben sich __ Rohrkolben eingeschlichen, die ich da eigentlich nicht haben wollte), grenzt es die Terrasse samt Teich sehr schön ab. Man hat dann eine Art abgeschotteten "Teichraum", der den Garten insgesamt interessanter macht.


----------



## Moonlight (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Neubau unseres Gartenteichs*

Okay Christian,

die neue Planung findet meine vollste Zustimmung 

Jetzt wird das was ...

Mandy


----------



## GvS (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Neubau unseres Gartenteichs*

Hallo Annett!



Annett schrieb:


> Nur wenn Du wirklich bis an den Rand Substrat/einzelne stabilisierende Steine liegen hast. Sonst klappt Dir die Folie u.U. zurück. Heikel sind auch die Falten... am besten erst sehr spät abschneiden.  Ich habe an der grünen Linie abgeschnitten.



Danke! Es ging mir auch mehr um die Vorstellung wie das fertig aussehen soll. Ich glaube ich bekomme so langsam ein Bild davon.  DANKE!



Annett schrieb:


> Zum Thema anderer Ort der Sumpfzone (Du meinst jetzt den Ufergraben damit, oder?).. warum machst Du denn die Zone nicht an der einen Stelle etwas schmaler und an der anderen etwas breiter? Für mich macht dieser Bereich einen schönen Abschluss zum Rasen. Gerade wenn zum offenen Gartenteil etwas höheres wächst (bei mir haben sich __ Rohrkolben eingeschlichen, die ich da eigentlich nicht haben wollte), grenzt es die Terrasse samt Teich sehr schön ab. Man hat dann eine Art abgeschotteten "Teichraum", der den Garten insgesamt interessanter macht.



Ja, Sumpfzone ist für mich Ufergraben. Ist das nicht richtig?

Die Idee hinter des Sumpfzone war ja, den ganzen Fröschen und Molchen, die sich hier so rumtreiben einen eigenen Bereich zu geben wo sie ihre Ruhe haben. Das ist beim Rasen nur bedingt gewährleistet, da unweit von der Sumpfzone die Grillecke ist und es auf kurz oder lang hier auch Fußballspieler im Garten geben wird... Ich befürchte also, dass in genau diesem Bereich das ganze viel zu oft durch Rauch und herumtobende Menschen gestört wird. Zusätzlich stören mich die Laubbäume, da sie immer den Teich vermüllen... Von daher ist die Idee glaub ich wirklich die bessere. Den Abschluss vom Garten zum Teich, werd ich dann anders gestalten. Ich glaube es war einfach eine schlechte Idee während der Bauphase umzuplanen. Das macht man nicht... 

Aprpos:

Durch das Vertiefen des Teichs ist natürlich jetzt die Folie links und rechts zu kurz. 
Es fehlen ca. 30 cm. Ich hab hier irgendwo mal gelesen, dass man im Randbereich Folie nicht zwingen kleben muss. Meine Folien werden so wie in der folgenden Zeichnung übereinander liegen. Über der Naht hab ich einen Vlies und dann Zement und Pflasterstein. Würde ich nur Zement benutzen, würde ich auf das kleben verzichten, aber durch den Vlies dazwischen, hab ich etwas Sorge, dass der als Brücke fungiert und an der Stelle das Ganze undicht wird. Wie gesagt, es ist eigentlich nur der Randbereich und das auch fast nur im Hangbereich...

(Zwei Zeichnungen: Einmal mit Vlies, wie es wirklich sein wird und einmal ohne Vlies zur besseren Ansicht; da müsst ihr euch den Vlies dann dazu denken...)


----------



## Annett (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Neubau unseres Gartenteichs*

Hallo Christian.

Bitte richtig lesen!
Man kann die Folie überlappend legen und aufs Kleben (angeblich) verzichten.
Allerdings sollte die neue Folie dann die Erweiterung des Teiches (Ufergraben sein) und die Überlappungsstelle oberhalb der Wasserlinie liegen.
Siehe dazu auch bei NG im Katalog, sofern vorhanden. Im bei mir vorhandenen 2007er Katalog  wird das allerdings, wie ich gerade gesehen habe, für Teichschalen empfohlen.

Moderlieschenking, alias Markus hat so seinen Ufergraben angebaut und es ist wohl alles dicht. Vielleicht schaust Du dort mal rein!

Ach ja, eine Sumpfpflanzenzone ist für mich eine Zone direkt *im* Teich, ohne Uferwall/-matte etc. Sie sollte halbwegs nährstoffarm sein und nicht wie der Ufergraben mit Mutterboden befüllt werden. Das fördert zumeist nur die Algen.
Wenn möglich, baue beides. Der Ufergraben bringt Dir nichts, wenn es um klareres Wasser geht.


----------



## GvS (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Neubau unseres Gartenteichs*

Endlich das längst überfällige Update!

Viel hat sich entwickelt und getan.

Kurzer Überblick:

Ich hab mir mittlerweile ein ganzes Netzwerk an Fachmännern zugelegt. Neben Mitch, der mr immer wieder wertvolle Tipps gegeben hat, waren Gartenlandschaftsbauer, Maurer und ein Pflanzen Fachmann, der gleichzeitig Oase Händler ist vorort.

Wir sind mit dem Hauptteich jetzt fertig. Dank des schönen Wetters blüht auch schon die eine oder andere Teichpflanze ganz leicht. Am besten gefällt mir die __ Bachminze, die sehr stark riecht. Ich werde sie wohl weiter Richtung Terrasse setzen, um mich noch mehr an ihr zu erfreuen.
An einer Stelle war die Folie zu kurz. Gott sei Dank nur im Hang. Ich hab jetzt einfach nen giten Meter Folie drunter gelegt und weiter hoch gezogen. Die Naht läuft unter dem Beton und wird somit stark zusammengepresst. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es dort Wasserverlust geben wird, vor allem, da das Wasser nie so hoch kommen wird (Überlauf liegt tiefer).
Ein neuer Filter musste auch her: Oase Biosmart 14.000 ist es geworden. Argument: bei einem 5.000 l teich mit Fischen kann ein zu großer Filter nicht schaden. Die Oase Literangaben sollen sich auf Teiche ohne Fische beziehen. Die Fische sind seit gestern drin (vor einer Woche hab ich den Filter mit den Biostart-Bakterien bestückt), die Wasserwert sind bis auf die Härte optimal. Im Filter is momentan Ceolith, welches die Beton-Lauge neutralisieren soll. Macht seinen Job ziemlich gut.
Gestern hab ich in meiner Regentonne auf der Wasserrose nen kleinen Frosch gefunden. Der arme Kerl kam an den Wänden nicht hoch, also auch nicht aus der Tonne. Der kleine wurde dann behutsam in den Teich gesetzt. Ältere Kollegen sind auch schon wieder gesichtet worden.
Nächstes Wochende kommt das Bachlaufbecken. Extra für Mitch eckig statt rund wie früher. ;-)

Fotos, leider nur per iPhone verlinkt auf photobucket. Werd sie mit einem späteren Update dann hochladen.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Neubau unseres Gartenteichs*

Hallo Cristian,

nicht schlecht, aber mit den Pflanzkörben hast Du was falsch verstanden. 
Die stellt man auf den Teichboden mit Pflanzen drin. Sie sind in der Regel nicht als Schwimmpflanzenersatz gedacht.  

Überlappende unverklebte Folie ist Schwierig, gerade bei Falten. 
Ich dachte das auch mal, und habe beim Teichfolienorigami eine Falte so gelegt, das sie unter den Wasserstand gerutscht ist und somit der Teich das Wasser in die Beete abgegeben hat. Ordentlich verkleben ist was konkretes und man weiß, das dort nichts passieren kann (wahrscheinlich).

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## GvS (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Neubau unseres Gartenteichs*

Moin Thomas,

Ich mach mir da nicht so die Sorgen, da das ganze sich im Hang abspielt. Wird sich ja sonst zeigen, aber eigentlich sollte da nicht einmal Wasser hinkommen. Auch der Dochteffekt kennt Grenzen. Einfach mal abwarten. 

Ja, die Pflanzkörbe sind tatsächlich momentan als Schwimmpflanzenersatz für die Fische drin. Die nehmen die auch ganz gut an.


----------



## GvS (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nach 4 Jahren fehlender Pflege - Neubau unseres Gartenteichs*

Moin liebe Hobbygartenteich-Gemeinde!

Endlich ist das Wetter wieder wärmer (ok heute nicht) und unsere Teiche erwachen zu neuem Leben. Ich habe mir aufgrund des harten Winters durchaus Sorgen um meine verhältnismäßig spät eingepflanzten Pflanzen gemacht. Gott sei Dank halten sich die Verluste in Grenzen. Die Sumpfdottterblume hat sogar eine kleine Blüte. Einzig die Seerose will weder in der Tiefzone, noch auf 40 cm kommen. Werde wohl düngen müssen. Mal sehen wie ich da ran komme...:?
Aufgrund des harten Winters habe ich mich dazu entschieden den überfälligen Steinwall/-hang nicht im Frühjahr zu mauern. Evtl. mache ich das im Spätsommer, höchstwahrscheinlich aber erst nächstes Jahr. Danach gehts Wohl oder Übel an die Fehlerbehebung. Meine Stufen sind immernoch zu abschüssif obwohl ic stark nach korrigiert hatte. Auch meine Pumpen und Schläuche müssen vernünftig verlegt werden. Dazu kommt dann noch die Randgestaltung. Immerhin im Winter haben wir eine Drainage im Garten eingebuddelt und natürlich direkt mit dem Überlauf verbunden. Läuft der Teich jetzt über, wandert das Wasser 1,50 m über Platten zum Schacht und ist weg. Bilder folgen die Tage, ich muss mich erstmal wieder mit dem Hochladen beschäftigen. 
Nochmals vielen Dank für Eure ganzen Tipps! Ohne Euch hätte es nicht geklappt!


----------



## GvS (24. Feb. 2014)

Hallo liebe Gartenteichgemeinde!

Ein Jahr ist rum (man wie schnell die Zeit vergeht) und irgendwie habe ich noch gar keine Bilder eingestellt. Das Jahr war mit so vielen Ereignissen (ua meiner Hochzeit) voll gepackt, dass ich es auch nicht wirklich geschafft habe an meinem Teich weiter zu arbeiten. Die Quittung kann ich jetzt im Teich bewundern: scheinbar können meine Wasserpflanzen gegen die Menge an Nährstoffen nicht ankommen. Es wuchert und wuchert an Algen. So stark, dass ich befürchte, dass meine Unterwasserpflanzen das nicht packen werden. Der erste tote Fisch ist auch schon da. Ob das vielleicht auch am Witee liegt weiß ich nicht. Ich habe den gesamten August frei, bis dahin allerdings aufgrund der Examensvorbereitung nur samstags Zeit mich um den Teich zu kümmern. Ich werde wohl am Wochende zunächst den Randbereich abfotografieren und hier online stellen. Scheinbar habe ich Probleme mit meiner Kappilarsperre. Ich muss mich in vieles wieder rein lesen und hoffe, dass ihr mich vielleicht auch wieder unterstützt. Sieht auf jeden Fall nach Arbeit aus, die nicht bis August warten sollte...
Sollten meine Unterwasserpflanzen tatsächlich unter all den Algen erstickt sein, würde ich mich natürlich freuen, wenn ich dem einen oder anderen hier seinen Überschuss abkaufen kann. Ich habe im August 50,- bei Naturagart gelassen. Der Erfolg war nicht vorhanden. Ich tippe mittlerweile wirklich darauf, dass Nährstoffe ununterbrochen in den Teich gespült werden. Anders kann ich mir das alles kaum noch erklären.

Bis Samstag! Ich freue mich über erneuten regen Austausch! 

Christian


----------



## troll20 (24. Feb. 2014)

Hallo Christian,
schön das du noch nicht aufgegeben hast und herzlich Glückwunsch zur Hochzeit.
Sammel erstmal in Ruhe den aktuellen Stand und stell den rein, dann wird sich schon eine Lösung finden lassen.
Ich drück dir die Daumen fürs Examen und auch das es mit dem Teich klappt.

LG René


----------



## GvS (5. März 2014)

Kleines Update:

Ich habe am Wochenende den Rand im Bereich zum Garten freigelegt und einfach mal gewartet was passiert. Wie schon vermutet, hat mein Überlauf nicht funktioniert. Ich habe den Teich ja direkt an meine Drainage angeschlossen. Soll heißen überschüssige Wasser tritt an der niedrigsten Stelle über, landet auf einer Art Rutsche, die dann das Wasser zum Gulli transportiert. Doof nur, wenn die Rutsche nicht abschüssig, sondern eine Wanne ist. Das Wasser hat sich nun vor dem Überlauf gesammelt und ist dann, gut mit Nährstoffen angereichert wieder zurück in den Teich geflossen. Ich habe den Überlauf jetzt erstmal "dealtiviert" und muss das am Wochenende beheben. Als Sofortmaßnahme gegen die Algen bleibt mir wohl nur Algenvernichter, da alle meine Pflanzeb fest im Griff von Fadenalgen sid und so mit rausgefischt werden müssten. Bilder lade ich jetzt noch schnell hoch...


----------



## GvS (5. März 2014)

War ja klar. Bilder sind nichts geworden... Dann wohl erst Samstag...


----------



## mitch (5. März 2014)

GvS schrieb:


> gegen die Algen bleibt mir wohl nur Algenvernichter



das ist keine gute Idee


----------



## GvS (5. März 2014)

Naja, da gibt esja auch solche und solche. Hab mich jetzt erstmal für den Söll Fadenalgenvernichter mit Wasserstoffperoxid entschieden. Das ist ja nicht gleich die Chemiekeule. Aber eigentlich dürfte ich ja momentan noch gar keine große Algenplage haben. Die richtige Blütezeit kommt ja erst noch. Deshalb möchte ich da jetzt etwas stärker gegen vorgehen. Kupfer möchte ich aber nicht ins Wasser geben.
Zur Sicherheit habe ich auch mal einen Amoniaktester ins Wasser getan. Nicht, dass die Ursache doch eine ganz andere ist.
Der aktuelle Plan dieht jetzt so aus:

Heute noch Filter reinigen und wieder in Betrieb nehmen. Ich hab noch Starterbakterien, die ich mit rein werfe, kann ja nicht schaden. Auch die UV-Lampe muss erstmal wohl laufen.
Morgen Fadenalgen soweit wie möglich per Hand entfernen, im Anschluss Fadenalgenvernichter rein und warten.
Freitag Fotos fürs Forum machen.
Samstag Überlauf wieder in Betrieb nehmen und Folie an einer Stelle überprüfen. Bis Samstag sollten dann ja auch die Amoniak-Serte aussagekräftig sein...


----------



## GvS (5. März 2014)

Hey Mitch! Wie gehts dir? Lange nichts mehr gehört! Hast du noch meine Nummer?


----------



## Moderlieschenking (5. März 2014)

Servus Christian,

nimm keinen Algenvernichter, keschere die Algen ab, das regelt sich dann schon. Wichtig ist dass Du den Nährstoffeintrag eindämmst.
Wie ist es eigentlich mit den Fischen, hast Du die Goldfische noch drin, das wird dann immer ein kleines Problem mit dem Nährstoffeintrag bleiben.
Mach doch mal Fotos dann kann man


----------



## GvS (5. März 2014)

Moin Moderlieschenking!

Ja, die Fische sind noch da. Müssten zwichen 25 und 35 Stk. sein. Mir ist bewusst, dass das dirchaus zu Nährstoffüberschüssen führen kann. Deshalb habe ich damals auch einen geößeren Filter genommen. Klar, das muss nicht zwingend ausreichen, aber es ist ein Anfang. Mitch hat auch schon versucht mir das ganze auszureden. ;-)

Erstmal vorweg: ich bin komplett gegen die Chemiekeule! Meine Katze trinkt regelmäßig aus dem Teich und die macht mir am Ende noch auf den Parlettboden. Diese ganzen Algenvernichter mit Schwermetallen kommen mir nicht ins Haus und erst recht nicht ins Wasser.

Meine große Sorge ist nur, dass die vorhande Menge an Algen nicht auf den Level bleibt. Wir haben hier momentan moderate 4-8 Grad. Die Algenblüte kommt erst noch, denn wirklich viel Sonne hatten wir bisher noch nicht. Mein Wasser ist gelblich klar. Ich kann bis auf den Grund schauen und es ist wirklich alles voll. Selbst der Springbrunnen ist grün. Wenn nun die Algenblüte kommt, werden die von der Menge her explodieren. Da kann auch keine Seerose oder sonstige Unterwasserpflanze mithalten, denn erstens wachsen die ja langsamer und zweitens wachsen sie momentan garnicht, da sie komplett von Fadenalgen bedeckt sind.

Ich mache morgen einmal Fotos. Aber einfach mal um ein Verhältnis zu bekommen: ich habe zwei volle Baueimer Fadenalgen in ca. 15 Minuten aus dem Teich geholt. Das sieht man aber nicht einmal ein bißchen. Dagegen muss ich ja irgendwie vorgehen...

Habe heute mal meine Werte gecheckt. Kh ist ok, ph ist zu basisch. Ich habe mir jetzt deshalb noch einmal einen Amoniak-Test geholt. Heute wurde es auch schneller dunkel als gedacht. Der Start des Filters ist also auf morgen verschoben...


----------



## GvS (9. März 2014)

Moin Gartenteichgemeinde!

Nachdem ich die Woche flach gelegen habe hat sich mein Zeitplan natürlich dementsprechend verschoben.

Gestern habe ich den Filter gereinigt und wollte ihn wieder in Betrieb nehmen. Die Pumpe springt nicht an. Da es eine von Oase ist gehe ich mal davon aus, dass sie einfacht nur zugewuchert ist. Werde sie wohl von ganz unten hoch holen müssen... Ansonsten habe ich eine ganze Bütt voll mit Algen aus dem Teich geholt. Erst bin ich mit einem Plastikrechen durch das Wasser, danach mit dem Greifer in die Tiefe um die Nester aufzudrehen. Zum Schluss habe ich den Rand befreit. Ja, ich bin auch einmal rein gefallen. Ist noch verdammt kalt, seid gewarnt! Zum Schluss war das Wasser durch die Aufwirbelungen nicht mehr wirklich klar, sodass sich Fotos nicht gelohnt haben. Das mache ich jetzt gleich. 
Unter den Algen konnte ich oft Pflanzen finden, leider alle schwarz/braun...


----------

